# "Rehome" Stray Dutch "girl" in need of dental help.



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I received an email about a Dutch girl that is in need of some dental help in Milwaukee. She was found in this person's back alley and they took her in. She is looking for a new home for this Dutch girlie. They say it's a girl, but I have no clue. I guess she is a gray/slate color with Dutch markings. They said that she doesn't appear to be a baby or an old(er) bun. Middle-aged perhaps? I guess she has some "dental issues". I believe they said it was a malocclusion. I don't know how bad off the teeth are, but I should be getting an email soon with photos. They also mentioned that they have extra cages for a rehome. I am assuming this would be an outdoor rabbit hutch, but I don't know...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2008)

Let's hope a human & rabbit-savvy vet will step up to help her/his maloccluded teeth.

you're a friend already to care and RO post,


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2008)

Depending on teeth alignment, several RO'ers can lend suggestions on savvy vets. cmh's Sherry recovered super well from her teeth & jaw TLC.


----------

